
Show HN: Send mass dynamic text messages from Google Sheets - sheetgurus
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sheet-gurus-sms-send-text/caifjmaanhnclfninjjfhbmigekmkeeh?src=hackernews
======
sheetgurus
Here is a demo video showing the dynamic variable replacement per message:
[https://youtu.be/r8eOM1FPOLE?t=331](https://youtu.be/r8eOM1FPOLE?t=331)

Happy to answer questions :)

------
nikalras1
How does it deal with SPAM?

